# Getting selected for canada AIPP Programme



## Vipindas (Jun 26, 2021)

Hi all,
Im a software developer rather database specialist who has 10+ years of experience and an age of 28 . I m planning to apply for AIPP canada programme. Can anyone please let me know the chances of getting selected for it and the time it will take for getting PR also is there sufficient job openings for software engineers in canada AIPP provinces.. 
thanks in advance .


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Do you have a qualifying job offer from an eligible employer in an Atlantic province?

Without already having a qualifying job offer from an eligible employer, you have 0 chance of success in coming to Canada on the AIPP programme.

Incidentally, do you know what life is like in the Atlantic region of Canada? Do you know anything about the region?
The dialects spoken in many areas in Atlantic Canada are different from the more standardised Canadian English that is spoken in other parts of the country... if you have difficulty understanding spoken standard Canadian/British/American English, then you will likely have difficulty understanding English spoken in Atlantic Canada... I was born and raised in Vancouver and I can't always understand the dialects spoken in Newfoundland, PEI and Nova Scotia.


----------



## Vipindas (Jun 26, 2021)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Do you have a qualifying job offer from an eligible employer in an Atlantic province?
> 
> Without already having a qualifying job offer from an eligible employer, you have 0 chance of success in coming to Canada on the AIPP programme.
> 
> ...


hi
thanks for the revert, to be honest i have not much idea about atlantic regions just trying and finding more about it day by day.. Currently dont have a job offer from atlantic provice trying my max to get some by applying online and trying to find any one who can refer me . Myself a database specialist who has 10 + years of experience. In anyway if you can connect and help in referring will be really helpful.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I am not an employment agent nor do I work in the IT field - I previously worked in a medical related occupation when I lived in Canada (I live in the UK currently), so I am unable to offer any assistance.


----------



## Vipindas (Jun 26, 2021)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> I am not an employment agent nor do I work in the IT field - I previously worked in a medical related occupation when I lived in Canada (I live in the UK currently), so I am unable to offer any assistance.


No problem.. thanks alot for your revert and valuable time


----------

